# Tiramisu



## dailyrecipes (Jul 8, 2005)

*Tiramisu*


2/3 cup sifted powdered sugar
8 ounces reduced-fat cream cheese (1 package)
1 1/2 cups frozen reduced-calorie whipped topping thawed and divided
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup water
3 egg whites
1/2 cup hot water
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon instant espresso coffee granules
2 tablespoons Kahlua or other coffee-flavored liqueur
20 ladyfingers
1/2 teaspoon unsweetened cocoa


Combine powdered sugar and cream cheese in a bowl, and beat at high speed of a mixer until well-blended. Gently fold 1 cup whipped topping into the cheese mixture.

Combine 1/2 cup sugar and next 2 ingredients in the top of a double boiler; place over simmering water. Beat at high speed of a mixer until stiff peaks form. Gently stir one-fourth of egg white mixture into cheese mixture. Gently fold in remaining egg white mixture; set aside.

Combine hot water and next 3 ingredients; stir well. Split the ladyfingers in half lengthwise. Arrange 20 ladyfinger halves, cut sides up, in the bottom of an 8-inch square baking dish. Drizzle half of the espresso mixture over ladyfinger halves. Spread half of cheese mixture over ladyfinger halves; repeat procedure with the remaining ladyfinger halves, espresso mixture, and cheese mixture. Spread remaining 1/2 cup whipped topping evenly over cheese mixture; sprinkle with cocoa.

Place one toothpick in each corner and in center of Tiramisu to prevent plastic wrap from sticking to whipped topping; cover with plastic wrap. Chill 2 hours. Yield: 8 servings (serving size: 1 [4 x 2-inch] piece).

Notes: Try freezing Tiramisu for two hours before serving so it will cut cleanly.

Per serving: 411 Calories; 21g Fat (47% calories from fat); 8g Protein; 46g Carbohydrate; 166mg Cholesterol; 162mg Sodium

Serving Size: 8
Preparation Time: 0:11


----------



## jkath (Jul 8, 2005)

dailyrecipes, how long does this keep in the fridge?


----------



## dailyrecipes (Jul 8, 2005)

I am not the origional designer of this recipe. This recipe was donated to us at *link removed as advertising is not allowed* by another person.


----------



## Eliza (Mar 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a easy recipe for tiramisu? One that uses the italian mascopan (i may hve got the spelling wrong) cheese?  

I love this dessert and tried it once a long time ago, but the recipe was so complicated that i vowed never to use it again!  

Would love to try this dessert again but can't seem to find a simple and easy recipe?  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 21, 2006)

Eliza said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a easy recipe for tiramisu? One that uses the italian mascopan (i may hve got the spelling wrong) cheese?
> 
> I love this dessert and tried it once a long time ago, but the recipe was so complicated that i vowed never to use it again!
> 
> Would love to try this dessert again but can't seem to find a simple and easy recipe? Anyone have any ideas?


 
Here you go Eliza... it is not THAT complicated and this one is full flavour... This recipe is directly from Italy and TNT!!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/tiramisu-piemontese-16651.html?highlight=tiramisu

Jkath, Tiramisu last for at least about 2 days but I wouldn't know after that... it always disappear within that timespan no matter how big we make!!


----------



## Eliza (Mar 21, 2006)

WOW....that was really quick....i can see i'm going to love this forum community... i hope that in time, i can too contribute something!  

Thank you so much urmaniac13...the recipe looks simple, i'll try it this weekend!  

I'm from Singapore...we're limited in our variety of foreign product and even if we can find certain - it's pretty costly.  So I'm just wondering if i can subsitute the marsala wine for brandy or kahlua?  

Thanks!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 21, 2006)

I would say yes... if you can't find marsala or it costs too much, Brandy may also work... though I never tried it, it maybe good!


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2006)

Marsala wine has a very specific taste that really can't be duplicated, but I agree with urmaniac13 that in this recipe bandy would taste good most likely. It will not taste the same as marsala, but that is ok


----------

